# Replacement panels and top cover



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I've recently noticed the top cover has a fed dents and a big dent around one of the screw holes. Also the removable panel that wraps around the back and sides has seen better days the paint work has quite a few chips and a massive full length scratch on the right hand side.

Has anyone removed the paint work and tried to polish the metal, is this possible or is it just standard steel and wouldn't work. If it wouldn't work does anyone know where I could pick up possibility a stainless replacement other then fracino them selves.

I'm also looking to possibly replace the top cover panel aswell and maybe pass the parts on to someone who needs them if I can get this sorted out

Thanks for any info


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

For all the messing around you gonna be doing - you may aswell just go to Fracino


----------

